# Possible cage for future hedgie?



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, I only have a design drawn up in real life so I tried to duplicate it on paint. So forgive how silly it looks. 








My boyfriend said he would build me a cage, so I drew this up. There would be a wood frame, with plexiglass sides/back/bottom section of the front with holes drilled into the top half of it for circulation. The top (that would come up, like a toybox) would have thick wire caging instead of plexiglass. And it would all be able to come apart so I can clean it easily.
Does this sound like a good design?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I think it would be okay...keep in mind:

- circulation - holes might not be enough...could you build it taller and not have a cover?
- wood tends to harbour mites - I would do some research on how you can remedy this. My BF says even paint with do it.

Snarf brought his cage with him when he arrived. It is homemade wood, covered in laminate, wire mesh sides. It is NOT safe enough for most hedgies cuz there is no cover and most could easily climb the mesh (it actually LOOKS like a hedgie ladder :lol: ) but if you did a variation...maybe...The first is a pic of the cage now without legs. I also posted the pics from the Kijiji ad, as it shows the cage better. I am NOT a good photographer 


























And this one shows the 'window' and mesh a bit better:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Good Lord...it's been a while since I saw the Kijiji pics: wrong wheel, bedding, water, log, no hiding spot...yowza. No wonder he's such a grump!


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

A girl on a danish ferret forum also got a hedgie, and her boyfriend builded this:
http://ferretopia.eu/index.php?topic=596.0
(I hope you can see the cage)
It's 70 cm x 70 cm x 30 cm, and they also build some kindf of cover with net, so the ferrets can't reach it.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

> My BF says even paint with do it.


So just finished & painted wood would be okay?

& yes, circulation was a big thing that I was trying to keep in mind. I wanted only half of the walls to be glass but he said it would be easier to do it this way..



> A girl on a danish ferret forum also got a hedgie, and her boyfriend builded this:
> http://ferretopia.eu/index.php?topic=596.0


I can see the cage. Would this even be enough circulation though?


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

My boyfriend said with the wood, it is oak (that is okay for hedgies right? I read somewhere they shouldnt be around a certain type of wood but I can't remember what kind), and he said he would lacquer it, which would seal it, so would that be enough there?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

haleylove said:


> My boyfriend said with the wood, it is oak (that is okay for hedgies right? I read somewhere they shouldnt be around a certain type of wood but I can't remember what kind), and he said he would lacquer it, which would seal it, so would that be enough there?


I think oak is okay...cedar is a definite no-no. I think a lacquer would be enough but would do more research.

Have fun!!


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Okay, Thanks!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Wood is something that is best to stay away from in cages, as it can cause health problems, especially cedar.


----------



## Aurora88 (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you ever come to a decision? I was also looking into building a hedgie home out of wood. I would think, but by no means am I sure, that sealing the wood with polymer or polyurethane, don't really know the difference, would seal in any fumes that we didn't want reaching the hedgie's little nose. 

I'll look into it more.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I actually never found anything. I was researching for a good while about sealants on wood and I'm just not sure. But I would much rather do this than a C&C because for some reason nothing around here carries corrugated plastic. Let me know if you find anything else out!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It just occurred to me I know a carpenter who does lots of weird specialty work (it's weird to me anyway...stuff doesn't even hold books...what's the point?) and I can at least find out the basics: how to treat it to make sure - positively - mites won't be an issue...and anything else I think of that I can't think of now.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

MissC to the rescue!


----------



## Aurora88 (Feb 11, 2011)

That would be awesome! 

I look forward to any information on the subject.


----------

